# Speedbumps and "private roads"



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok so I come home from work tonight to a surprise outside my home which makes me not a happy bunny....

There are now four speed bumps up directly outside my drive spaced about 8 feet apart.
After my little rant I calmed down and did a little investigating and now know it was a neighbour who personally bought them and bolted them into the road "because they don't want people speeding down the street" [smiley=bomb.gif]

Now my reason for this post, I'd like these speed bumps to be removed or at least moved/spaced further apart but how do I go about this and who do I contact without just pulling them out myself and causing aggro.

(I live down a non adopted road as far as I'm aware but will I'm sure have to contact the land registry to clarify that :roll: )

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

First question do you actually have a problem with people speeding up and down your street :?:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> First question do you actually have a problem with people speeding up and down your street :?:


Of course I do, however it doesn't happen, I've lived here 9 years and there's never been a complaint.
And the speed bumps make it nice and awkward getting off and onto my drive.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oh no perhaps it's Tom speeding....

Tell him it affects you getting in and out your drive.

If that fails petrol bomb his house.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

jamman said:


> Oh no perhaps it's Tom speeding....
> 
> Tell him it affects you getting in and out your drive.
> 
> If that fails petrol bomb his house.


That was first port of call to go and talk to em' when I am off work, I just think it's likely - knowing them, that they wouldn't be too accommodating. 
Hence my question is more about the legality of it, I don't want to pull them up and throw them on their drive if they have right to have them there... :?:

I'll leave your last suggestion jamman, and I'll note not to live down your street too..... :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

First question would be who owns the "private road"?


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah I know this was probably more of a rant, I know I need to contact the land registry to find own the owner of the land then contact them.

Would be nice to know the procedure if the owner did in fact give them permission but I dispute it.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The situation with unadapted private residential roads is that any maintenance is usually paid for by residents, particularly if they are surfaced. In some cases there is no road surface and zero maintenance.

How many houses does this road serve?
Is your neighbour opposite or on the same side of the street as you?
From where these humps are placed are they causing you greater difficulty than the neighbour placing them?

Whatever the situation, I'm fairly sure that your neighbour can't arbitrarily just place these bumps without consultation with his neighbours. I'd consult a solicitor if you don't get a reasonable reception.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to live in a private / unadapted road, and any repairs were the joint responsibility of the owners.

I would suggest that the individual who placed these should have at least consulted the other residents as he doesn't have sole authority to do as he pleases, it's a question for all residents or property owners.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure ALL the residents of an un-adopted road have to be consulted/agree/fund ANY kind of work. My brother lives on one and when most of the residents wanted it Tarmacing (is that a real word :?, they were prevented from doing so because one neighbour objected.
Tight ar$e.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

igotone said:


> The situation with unadapted private residential roads is that any maintenance is usually paid for by residents, particularly if they are surfaced. In some cases there is no road surface and zero maintenance.
> 
> How many houses does this road serve?
> Is your neighbour opposite or on the same side of the street as you?
> ...


Hi Igotone  
The road serves at an estimate around 40 houses.

The neighbour actually lives diagonally to my right, so next door to the house opposite.

Yes they cause me greater difficulty as the way they are spaced out misses their drive entirely (they are on the outer limits of their drive, so one just to the left and one just to the right) They only have to drive over them to get to their drive, whereas I have to drive over it, then reverse on the speed bump into a sloped drive which is great for my suspension and underbody :roll:

I will talk to them when I'm off work, I can't really justify the expense of a solicitor so if I don't get a reasonable response I'll have to pull them up myself.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Tom,

It seems to me your neighbour needs a swift kick in the slats. 

Do a web search on who owns unadopted roads and you'll see things are often far from straightforward. If the road is owned by the residents the usual arrangement is that each of you are responsible for upkeep of the road in front of your house to the centre of the road and it should be detailed in your deeds.

Often Land Registry searches will reveal no trace of an owner for various reasons, such as the owner died many years ago and the ownership of the land was overlooked when his estate was transferred to his heirs, Common sense says someone somewhere does own it but finding a paper trail can be nigh on impossible.

I'd have no qualms about pulling up the speed bumps personally, but good luck.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What I would suggest is that you decide what you want to say before you go over there.

Do you

A) Want to ask why people were not consulted

or

B) Just want them moved a little bit

or

C) Removed completely

or always the prefered option

D)


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

jamman said:


> What I would suggest is that you decide what you want to say before you go over there.
> 
> Do you
> 
> ...


You pretty much set out the plan Jamman, A to D though, not A, B, C or D.
I've already thought of what I want to say, which is A & B, I am miffed that we weren't consulted but have no issues if they are moved further towards them and am not going to make demands to get rid of them all as they wouldn't then effect me.

However, if they aren't willing to co operate then I'd like them all removed which as I've been reading I'm perfectly entitled to.. request. 

Tonight i've noticed quite a few people seem to be going over the bump before their house then revving their car up loudly as to make a point :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

If you're on good terms with some/all the other neighbours, why not knock on a few doors, ask if they were consulted and see if anyone wants to go with you when you go and see those who put them down.

If they see a lot more people are unhappy about the sleeping policemen being there, and that you all weren't consulted beforehand they might be more willing to move/remove them. Strength in numbers. (And more people to help bury the bodies...)


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Forgot to update, I went and spoke to him yesterday.

I asked him if he'd move them closer towards his house and took him out to the speed bump and showed him how it affected me, he was quite amicable and acknowledged this and also that it would be better where I suggested it.

However, he then proceeded to tell me that they are positioned there because it's also next to another neighbour who contributed towards the cost of the speed bumps to which I replied that's fine but they paid to have them on the road not to stipulate where they go and obstruct the right of way onto my driveway. 
Next one was that they're a "permanent" fixture and they're "kind of done now" to which I replied well they're bolted in aren't they? I offered to help him take them out if that was the issue. He then said it wasn't taking them out but it was the fact that the rawlplugs that are set in there now and can't come out.

Anyway, I insisted I can't park anywhere else, there's 4 cars on the driveway with no room for anymore and that the speed bump can't be there, he said he'll have a look and went back inside.

So not quite a satisfactory response but amicable at least, I'll give it a little time then go over and ask him again being a bit more insistent... :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TomBorehamUK said:


> he was quite amicable and acknowledged this and also that it would be better where I suggested it.





TomBorehamUK said:


> He then said it wasn't taking them out but it was the fact that the rawlplugs that are set in there now and can't come out.


Given the first quote, buy some new rawlplugs and then give him a hand to move them. Small outlay to get the result you want and maintain neighbourly relations.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

brittan said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > he was quite amicable and acknowledged this and also that it would be better where I suggested it.
> ...


Yeah this is something I thought of as soon as I got in from speaking to him, yet just out of principle I'd like to see if he'd move them himself first :lol: 
I'm sure the Rawlplugs aren't really the issue to him considering the price of them but next time I speak to him I'll offer him that and see what he says


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds to me like he was making a fair few excuses not to move them!

Given that you could re-use the bolts, and 10 new rawplugs would only be about £12, I can't see any reason for not moving them (unless he's being extremely stubborn)
http://starttraffic.co.uk/rawlnut-1055-nut-for-tarmac

Still, I guess if they stay at all depends on the rest of the neighbours are happy with them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If I rememer correctly rawlbolts (chances are that's what they have used) are reusable you unbolt them about half way push the bolt back in to the hold and then gently pull out the bolt and sleave


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If someone damages their car going over them, who is responsible and bears the cost of liability for their handiwork? Do they have insurance? Just a thought :wink:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sounds to me like he was making a fair few excuses not to move them!
> 
> Given that you could re-use the bolts, and 10 new rawplugs would only be about £12, I can't see any reason for not moving them (unless he's being extremely stubborn)
> http://starttraffic.co.uk/rawlnut-1055-nut-for-tarmac
> ...


My thoughts exactly, I'll pretend I'm stupid and give him the benefit of the doubt till Saturday then go and tell him that.


YELLOW_TT said:


> If I rememer correctly rawlbolts (chances are that's what they have used) are reusable you unbolt them about half way push the bolt back in to the hold and then gently pull out the bolt and sleave


Oh really? I'll have to look into that then.



John-H said:


> If someone damages their car going over them, who is responsible and bears the cost of liability for their handiwork? Do they have insurance? Just a thought :wink:


You're not wrong John, and I'm sure they didn't do any research and haven't the foggiest about liabilities and obstructions of rights of way. But I'm sure if needs be they can be informed 

Also I don't doubt someone's car will get damaged, people in 4x4's seem to just be going straight over them at 20mph odd, which can't do their suspension any favours... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

You really should try to establish who owns the road. If in fact it is the residents jointly then you definitely need public liability insurance in place to cover claims against you. It wouldn't be expensive as a joint premium and it's something your neighbour needs to be made aware of.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

igotone said:


> If in fact it is the residents jointly then you definitely need public liability insurance in place to cover claims against you. It wouldn't be expensive as a joint premium and it's something your neighbour needs to be made aware of.


I suppose you could use that to your advantage - if insurance is a legal requirement, and has to be paid every year the bumps are on the road, if everyone else in your road refuses to pay for the insurance as they didnt agree to the installation it'd be down to the two guys who payed for the installation to foot the full cost of insurance year-on-year.
Might only be a few quid, might be hundreds, but it'd be up to them to pay it all.
Ask if they'd be happy to pay it alone and they might decide to just rip them up!

Another thing to check (maybe with the local Road & Traffic dept) is are signs saying there are speed bumps required?
As you say, a car might get damaged going down the road unaware they were there (if there's no signs), so could claim on insurance (if there is any?) or sue the guys privately for damages.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Where are the pictures???


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow you have sooo much more patience than me.. After the first chat if they wernt moved in a few days I'd have ripped them off and bolted them to his front door :lol:

Or bolted 2 one on top of the other RIGHT across his drive :twisted:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

BaueruTc said:


> Where are the pictures???


I'll get pictures soon when I get time  


igotone said:


> You really should try to establish who owns the road. If in fact it is the residents jointly then you definitely need public liability insurance in place to cover claims against you. It wouldn't be expensive as a joint premium and it's something your neighbour needs to be made aware of.


I'm having trouble finding the owner of the land as using the government land registry site it brings up no reference to the road and only the property of the road. :?



brian1978 said:


> Wow you have sooo much more patience than me.. After the first chat if they wernt moved in a few days I'd have ripped them off and bolted them to his front door :lol:
> 
> Or bolted 2 one on top of the other RIGHT across his drive :twisted:


Believe me Brian, my patience is wearing thin but I do need to tread lightly as to not cause issues for my family who also have to live here (for now)
Well...that was my viewpoint until I came home today (I'd been away for 2 days) not only has the one in question not been moved but there's now another one the other side of my drive, albeit not right outside it but I'm now LIVID. 
I'm off down the spa now to calm down some before going to talk to him later :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I really don't like speed bumps. I keep to 30 mph in a 30 mph zone anyway so there's no need for them for me but having to slow down to a crawl in order not to crash the suspension and knock my teeth out is really annoying. It over stresses my springs and causes more pollution as I constantly have to speed up and slow down :evil:

Most speed bumps are too high for the speed they are trying to regulate I find. It of course depends on your suspension but they don't cater for all vehicles. They make no difference to lorries and 4x4s but something that can stop on a sixpence if a child runs out is forced to almost stop - and I'm not lowered - because of speed bumps before anyone says.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TomBorehamUK said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the pictures???
> ...


Have a look at the deeds for your house, any covernents or ownership issues for the shared private road should be listed somewhere at the back


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > BaueruTc said:
> ...


I actually live in a rented property so will have to get the agreement dug out and see if there's any reference of that in there.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> I really don't like speed bumps. I keep to 30 mph in a 30 mph zone anyway so there's no need for them for me but having to slow down to a crawl in order not to crash the suspension and knock my teeth out is really annoying. It over stresses my springs and causes more pollution as I constantly have to speed up and slow down :evil:
> 
> Most speed bumps are too high for the speed they are trying to regulate I find. It of course depends on your suspension but they don't cater for all vehicles. They make no difference to lorries and 4x4s but something that can stop on a sixpence if a child runs out is forced to almost stop - and I'm not lowered - because of speed bumps before anyone says.


Honestly, they make a massive difference to lorries. The cab is mounted to the chassis by either springs or air bags, the amount of 'cab nod' going over some of them is alarming. Anything not secured in the cab is thrown about. Also the load can be affected, I carry glass bottles full of fizz and liquids in pressurised containers, not happy passengers over some of these bumps.
Sometimes I'm reduced to a crawl over them, this in turn makes an ideal overtaking opportunity for the ar$e in the car behind, speeding past over the bump, that's been placed there to slow people down! :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Otley said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like speed bumps. I keep to 30 mph in a 30 mph zone anyway so there's no need for them for me but having to slow down to a crawl in order not to crash the suspension and knock my teeth out is really annoying. It over stresses my springs and causes more pollution as I constantly have to speed up and slow down :evil:
> ...


Well I stand corrected. I'm thinking greater suspension travel before bump stop but I suppose the tyres are quite rigid. Either ways - not a fan of speed bumps.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

The idea is a good one, slow vehicles down in places where they need to but, in practice they are sometimes the wrong shape/size/spacing and in the OP's case create possibly more problems than they solve.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Right, I spoke to the them again.
The bloke was not accommodating at all, basically told me that their is nothing he can do and that he "watched me drive over the bumps and I had no clearance issues" so he's now calling me a liar, to which I explained A) My issue is reversing onto my drive, not driving over the bump and B) I have lower suspension I've been waiting to install for a while now which will give me further clearance issues getting into my drive.
He then left shortly after to go to work so I spoke with his other half and their neighbour who were both pretty friendly and were willing to talk to me about is as they said I'm the only one who's calmly spoke to them about it without f'ing and blinding.

But the long and the short of our chat was that she would talk to her other half and persuade him to move them but will need to see if they're within the distance regulations else she can't move them (it's in between 2 others) 
Also I asked her who would be liable when my car gets damaged and who's property is the road, she is under the impression *after lots of research* that it's not down to them to take out insurance and its my own insurance I'd need to claim off of.
I told her I'm pretty sure this isn't the case and you'd need joint permission of all residents to put up these speed bumps in their right of way? She says "nope I've looked into it and that's not true"

Anyway, I'll be making an appointment at citizens advice bureau but that won't be till Thursday at least when I'm next off work.

Any further advice would be great, thanks for all your input so far.

Pictures to follow


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

There are a number of 'ask a lawyer a question online for free uk' websites (I just Googled that term) and the top hit was http://www.askalawyer.co.uk/
Maybe try asking them (or other sites) what the legal state of an unadopted road is, or if insurance is needed etc.
Might help.

Good to read others have complained, and been rude about it to them too - they must be getting an idea its a pretty unpopular installation they've made!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Also citizens advice may just point you in the direction of a solicitor which can be beneficial as I found out. They gave me a number of a local solicitor for a free 30minute consultation where I could ask and get information on what is the law with no obligation to sign up with them. Good luck with it all, hopefully you'll get the result you want.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> There are a number of 'ask a lawyer a question online for free uk' websites (I just Googled that term) and the top hit was http://www.askalawyer.co.uk/
> Maybe try asking them (or other sites) what the legal state of an unadopted road is, or if insurance is needed etc.
> Might help.
> 
> Good to read others have complained, and been rude about it to them too - they must be getting an idea its a pretty unpopular installation they've made!


Nice one thanks for that, I'll definitely check that out 

Yeah I'm glad I'm not the only one having a moan, power in numbers n all that, one bloke from the other end of the road even went so far as to hit one of the blokes down my end with a plank of wood over a dispute about the speed bumps (he's not happy about them) :lol:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

J•RED said:


> Also citizens advice may just point you in the direction of a solicitor which can be beneficial as I found out. They gave me a number of a local solicitor for a free 30minute consultation where I could ask and get information on what is the law with no obligation to sign up with them. Good luck with it all, hopefully you'll get the result you want.


Okay well that will be of great help anyway, thanks and I'll be sure to update with the result though I feel it will be a long drawn out process..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Alternatively, just wait 'til he goes out one night, unbolt them and take them down the dump.... :twisted:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Alternatively, just wait 'til he goes out one night, unbolt them and take them down the dump.... :twisted:


For now, to maintain neighbourly relations I'm not going to do that, but it is an option :roll:


----------



## radddogg (Mar 15, 2014)

Have a read here of the exact situation you're in but from the other parties side.

http://www.justanswer.com/uk-law/40uek- ... d-due.html

Points to note

1 They should have consulted all affected parties prior to fitting
2 They should have sought permission of the land owner
3 If a car is damaged by the ramp, the damaged party may look to whoever placed them for compensation so they should be adequately signed.
4 Unless a judge is particularly against speed bumps, there is no reason for an order to remove them. They are an accepted part of society now.


----------

